# Shuggah app



## harbottle (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm experimenting with an iOS app called 'Shuggah' that talks to the Libre and gets a reading every minute.

Has anyone else tried this app? It seems to give different readings to the Libre app.

EDIT: It appears this app is modified version of the Drip4ios app using older source code as its base...


----------



## helli (Apr 25, 2022)

harbottle said:


> It seems to give different readings to the Libre app.


I have not used Shuggah (I am an Android user) but understand that Abbott closely guard the algorithm they use to convert Interstitial Fluid Readings to Blood Sugar Readings so it is no surprise that the readings are different.


----------



## harbottle (Apr 25, 2022)

helli said:


> I have not used Shuggah (I am an Android user) but understand that Abbott closely guard the algorithm they use to convert Interstitial Fluid Readings to Blood Sugar Readings so it is no surprise that the readings are different.



I did suspect that there was something like that going on.

Might have a look at the source code and see what it's doing.


----------



## helli (Apr 25, 2022)

Does Shuggah allow you to calibrate the readings like xDrip+ (the source of the source of Shuggah)?
For, me this is a major advantage of using third party apps because I seem to be pretty different to "Factory Man" who Abbott use for their factory calibration.


----------



## harbottle (Apr 25, 2022)

It looks like you can calibrate the app. Only had a brief look, as I'm supposed to be working...


----------



## barrym (Apr 25, 2022)

This sounds like the way that Juggluco (android) works. 

I don't think it is anything to do with the interstitial fluid algorithm as such.

How it works as I understand it is....

1. Sensor takes a reading from interstitial fluid and converts to BG every minute.
2. It sends this reading to the app for alarms only - don't shoot me I'm just the messenger.
3. It also bundles it up with a full 15 minutes worth and 'smooths' it to remove outlying readings. This is stored in the 8 hour store waiting to be scanned.

So the way Juggluco works is to push LibreLink out of the way and grabs all the minute by minute readings intended for the alarm decision. I'm sure you've noticed an alarm and when you scan it's back in range, or the graph not showing some of the more erroneous readings?

The graph showing all these readings is a very rugged display. One point every minute on a 'stretchy' axis.

I'm using it at the moment and loving being able to watch BG go up an/or down as appropriate without lots of scans. The novelty may wear off before long though I expect.

The key point for me was LibreLink still runs in parallel so provided I scan regularly, and I do for adding carbs/insulin etc, and so LibreView gets updated to keep my consultant happy!

Hope I've explained it clearly.

edit: 

Just reread this and I think it should have read, a scan takes the same reading as the current 'minute' one, the 'smoothed' 15 minute one is from all 15 minute ones. This is why you see scans outside the graph.

NB This understanding is my interpretation and may not be 100% accurate.


----------



## harbottle (Apr 26, 2022)

It's quite interesting seeing the 'raw' data, as it's clear the Libre app removes spurious lows and highs. I see changes in the raw data when I have a bath, a shower and also lay on the sensor at night. Sometimes when I get up in the night I see spurious high readings - like you say, the graph is very messy, but the Libre app does error analysis.

I'm tempted to renew my Apple developer membership and have a mess around with creating my own app.


----------



## barrym (Apr 26, 2022)

harbottle said:


> I'm tempted to renew my Apple developer membership and have a mess around with creating my own app.



Now you're talking! Might make me switch to an iPhone in the process;-)


----------



## Jon-Manchester (Apr 27, 2022)

The Shuggah app is actually xDrip4iOS.
The creators of xDrip4iOS (which is in most an iOS port of xDrip+ though it has its own development stream ) didnt want to run through risk of legal issues with Abbott, hence is xDrip4iOS  only available through testflight or as manual build.
I followed this on facebook, and what seems to have happen is that a Russian user of xDrip4iOS renamed it and posted it on the Apple Store. The only downside with Shuggah is that it is running a slightly older version of xDrip4iOS but I assume it will get updated at some point
Personally i use xDrip4iOS and it works extremely well. You can connect directly to the Libre2 and get readings ever couple of minutes on your apple watch and your iphone


----------



## harbottle (Apr 27, 2022)

I don't have an Apple developer license anymore, so I can't build xDrip4ios and there are no testflight slots. I'm not sure I want to fork out 100 quid a year as I tend to avoid doing the 'day job' at home. (I used to work on projects that required iOS apps, but that ended 7 years ago!)

Shuggah is OK - it's nice seeing the reading every minute, and especially seeing how the raw data is not so smooth - very easy for spurious readings to happen (Shower, Bath, moving my arm!) and it's clear how the Libre app applies analysis to the readings and smooths out its own graph. Taking a scan on Libre can give me a high or low reading, but these are filtered out. When I was going through an airport recently the Libre seemed to be up and down at random, but later on when I looked most of the peaks and drops had gone.


----------



## Jon-Manchester (Apr 27, 2022)

harbottle said:


> I don't have an Apple developer license anymore, so I can't build xDrip4ios and there are no testflight slots. I'm not sure I want to fork out 100 quid a year as I tend to avoid doing the 'day job' at home. (I used to work on projects that required iOS apps, but that ended 7 years ago!)
> 
> Shuggah is OK - it's nice seeing the reading every minute, and especially seeing how the raw data is not so smooth - very easy for spurious readings to happen (Shower, Bath, moving my arm!) and it's clear how the Libre app applies analysis to the readings and smooths out its own graph. Taking a scan on Libre can give me a high or low reading, but these are filtered out. When I was going through an airport recently the Libre seemed to be up and down at random, but later on when I looked most of the peaks and drops had gone.


Yeah, the £100 a year for the developer license is a bit annoying but it feels worth it from the value i get from xdrip4iOS. I have also given 100 people access to my xdrip release (under my license) so it feels like i am giving a little bit back to the community


----------



## Jebbie (May 18, 2022)

Jon-Manchester said:


> The Shuggah app is actually xDrip4iOS.
> The creators of xDrip4iOS (which is in most an iOS port of xDrip+ though it has its own development stream ) didnt want to run through risk of legal issues with Abbott, hence is xDrip4iOS  only available through testflight or as manual build.
> I followed this on facebook, and what seems to have happen is that a Russian user of xDrip4iOS renamed it and posted it on the Apple Store. The only downside with Shuggah is that it is running a slightly older version of xDrip4iOS but I assume it will get updated at some point
> Personally i use xDrip4iOS and it works extremely well. You can connect directly to the Libre2 and get readings ever couple of minutes on your apple watch and your iphon


----------



## Jebbie (May 18, 2022)

Hi Jon-Manchester
Do you know it there is a guide available anywhere? Either at youtube or as text?
I get my first libre tomorrow, and would love to make it as smart as possible


----------



## Jon-Manchester (May 18, 2022)

Jebbie said:


> Hi Jon-Manchester
> Do you know it there is a guide available anywhere? Either at youtube or as text?
> I get my first libre tomorrow, and would love to make it as smart as possible


Hi Jebbie,
I would recommend you join the xDrip4iOS facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/853994615056838
The manual is under 'files' when you have joined the group
Feel free to ping me if you cant find it or have any problems


----------

